# Trump in Swampland



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

*501 Days in Swampland *
A constant drip of self-dealing. And this is just what we know so far …

By Joy Crane and Nick Tabor
Introduction by David Cay Johnston







More than at any time in history, the president of the United States is actively using the power and prestige of his office to line his own pockets: landing loans for his businesses, steering wealthy buyers to his condos, securing cheap foreign labor for his resorts, preserving federal subsidies for his housing projects, easing regulations on his golf courses, licensing his name to overseas projects, even peddling coffee mugs and shot glasses bearing the presidential seal. For Trump, whose business revolves around the marketability of his name, there has proved to be no public policy too big, and no private opportunity too crass, to exploit for personal profit.
Nowhere has the self-enrichment been more evident than at his Washington hotel, which quickly filled up with the very lobbyists and swamp creatures Trump had railed against during his campaign. Oil companies, mining interests, insurance executives, foreign diplomats, and defense contractors all rushed to book their annual conferences at Trump’s hotels and resorts, where Cabinet members graciously addressed them. After hiking the nightly rate to $653 — 32 percent higher than other local luxury hotels — Trump collected $2 million in profits from the property during his first three months in office. By last August, the hotel’s bar and restaurant had hauled in another $8 million in revenue. And although Trump has pledged to give away any money his hotels earn from foreign governments, the plan contains a lucrative loophole: Employees at his hotels admit that they make no effort to identify guests who represent other countries, meaning that much of the foreign money spent at Trump’s properties flows directly into his own pockets. On March 28, a federal judge allowed a lawsuit to go forward that charges Trump with violating the Constitution by accepting money from foreign governments at his D.C. hotel.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2018/04/trump-and-co-are-stealing-america-blind-timeline.html


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

*2016*
*12/7 *Diplomats from Bahrain move the country’s National Day celebration from the Ritz-Carlton to the ballroom at the Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *501 Days in Swampland *
> A constant drip of self-dealing. And this is just what we know so far …
> 
> By Joy Crane and Nick Tabor
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2016*
> *12/7 *Diplomats from Bahrain move the country’s National Day celebration from the Ritz-Carlton to the ballroom at the Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C.


A mans gotta eat.


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

Draining the swamp!
*2017*
*1/20* A watchdog group calls on the General Services Administration, a federal agency, to stop leasing the Old Post Office to Trump for use as the hotel. The agency’s ethics division, which reports to Trump, rules that the $180 million deal is fine.

*1/23* Saudi Arabia holds a bash at the hotel after renting rooms for lobbyists for five months. Trump’s haul: $270,000.

*2/25* The Kuwaiti Embassy, reportedly pressured by the Trump Organization, moves its National Day celebration from the Four Seasons to Trump’s hotel.

*3/1* The National Railroad Construction and Maintenance Association hosts a dinner at the hotel, drenched in Trump-branded coffee and wine.

*3/22* The American Petroleum Institute holds its board meeting at Trump’s hotel, where it meets with EPA chief Scott Pruitt. A month later, Pruitt suspends drilling regulations.

*5/1* Rates at the hotel jump to $653 per night, a price hike of 60 percent since Trump’s election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> Draining the swamp!
> *2017*
> *1/20* A watchdog group calls on the General Services Administration, a federal agency, to stop leasing the Old Post Office to Trump for use as the hotel. The agency’s ethics division, which reports to Trump, rules that the $180 million deal is fine.
> 
> ...


And? What are you trying to say?


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *501 Days in Swampland *
> A constant drip of self-dealing. And this is just what we know so far …
> 
> By Joy Crane and Nick Tabor
> ...




*What a Load of Crap......go wash your hands and face Booterbutt....*


----------



## Booter (Apr 19, 2018)

*2017
5/21* A Turkish government council holds its annual conference at the hotel. The group’s chair founded the company that paid $530,000 to former national-security adviser Michael Flynn for lobbying work.

*7/17* E-cigarette-makers hold their annual conference at the hotel. Ten days later, the FDA announces it will delay federal oversight of e-cigarettes until 2022.

*8/11* A federal agency accidentally posts the hotel’s Q1 profits: $2 million.

*9/13* Staffers for Linda McMahon, head of the Small Business Administration, try to cover up the fact that she addressed a business lobbying event at the hotel, avoiding images of hotel signs bearing Trump’s name when posting photos of the event on Twitter.

*9/28* The Fund for American Studies, a conservative organization, hosts a lunch at the hotel. The keynote speaker, Supreme Court Justice Neil Gorsuch, thanks Trump’s staff for helping him get confirmed.


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 5/21* A Turkish government council holds its annual conference at the hotel. The group’s chair founded the company that paid $530,000 to former national-security adviser Michael Flynn for lobbying work.
> 
> *7/17* E-cigarette-makers hold their annual conference at the hotel. Ten days later, the FDA announces it will delay federal oversight of e-cigarettes until 2022.
> ...




*Wow.....Booter's a "  Worthless Garbage " collector extraordinaire...... *


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2018)

I don't believe we have ever before had a career criminal occupying the White House.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't believe we have ever before had a career criminal occupying the White House.


Dont count yourself out.
You steal enough golf balls, you could finance a bake sale, and who knows, maybe you start out as dog catcher and work your way up.


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont count yourself out.
> You steal enough golf balls, you could finance a bake sale, and who knows, maybe you start out as dog catcher and work your way up.


Steal?  You must have been suckered in by 4nos.

If people don't like me picking up their golf balls, they should stop hitting them into my yard.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Steal?  You must have been suckered in by 4nos.
> 
> If people don't like me picking up their golf balls, they should stop hitting them into my yard.


Funny that these guys main gripes with you involve either fictional accounts of your posts or finding lost golf balls, pretty weak. Maybe they should just admit you hit them where it hurts and they are powerless to stop it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2018)

Lying, cheating theif


espola said:


> Steal?  You must have been suckered in by 4nos.
> 
> If people don't like me picking up their golf balls, they should stop hitting them into my yard.


Lying cheating thief.


----------



## Booter (Apr 20, 2018)

*2017
10/4* At its annual board meeting, the National Mining Association is addressed by three Cabinet members: Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross, Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta, and Energy Secretary Rick Perry. “Coal is fighting back,” Perry exults over breakfast with the country’s top mining executives. “Clearly the president wants to revive, not revile, this vital resource.” Five days later, the Trump administration announces the repeal of Obama’s Clean Power Plan, which would have encouraged states to replace coal with wind and solar energy. The plan would have cut climate-warming pollution from coal plants by a third and saved taxpayers and consumers as much as $93 billion a year. The venue for the mining board’s meeting: the Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 10/4* At its annual board meeting, the National Mining Association is addressed by three Cabinet members: Commerce Secretary Wilbur Ross, Labor Secretary Alexander Acosta, and Energy Secretary Rick Perry. “Coal is fighting back,” Perry exults over breakfast with the country’s top mining executives. “Clearly the president wants to revive, not revile, this vital resource.” Five days later, the Trump administration announces the repeal of Obama’s Clean Power Plan, which would have encouraged states to replace coal with wind and solar energy. The plan would have cut climate-warming pollution from coal plants by a third and saved taxpayers and consumers as much as $93 billion a year. The venue for the mining board’s meeting: the Trump International Hotel in Washington, D.C.


You sure have a ton stuff to share these days. What's your source?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *501 Days in Swampland *
> A constant drip of self-dealing. And this is just what we know so far …
> 
> By Joy Crane and Nick Tabor
> ...


Racist


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> You sure have a ton stuff to share these days.


The only way to move shit is by the ton.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 5/21* A Turkish government council holds its annual conference at the hotel. The group’s chair founded the company that paid $530,000 to former national-security adviser Michael Flynn for lobbying work.
> 
> *7/17* E-cigarette-makers hold their annual conference at the hotel. Ten days later, the FDA announces it will delay federal oversight of e-cigarettes until 2022.
> ...


Can you imagine a bunch of lobbyist meeting at a DC hotel?  Shocking isnʻt it??


----------



## Booter (Apr 20, 2018)

*2017
10/5* A commercial real-estate trade association hosts an awards gala at Trump’s hotel, sponsored by a roster of prominent lobbying agents.

*10/11* The American Legislative Exchange Council, a powerful conservative lobbying group with ties to the Koch brothers, announces that the venue for its 45th-anniversary gala will be Trump’s hotel. The group requests corporate sponsorships of up to $100,000.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 10/5* A commercial real-estate trade association hosts an awards gala at Trump’s hotel, sponsored by a roster of prominent lobbying agents.
> 
> *10/11* The American Legislative Exchange Council, a powerful conservative lobbying group with ties to the Koch brothers, announces that the venue for its 45th-anniversary gala will be Trump’s hotel. The group requests corporate sponsorships of up to $100,000.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.............................................


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 20, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 10/5* A commercial real-estate trade association hosts an awards gala at Trump’s hotel, sponsored by a roster of prominent lobbying agents.
> 
> *10/11* The American Legislative Exchange Council, a powerful conservative lobbying group with ties to the Koch brothers, announces that the venue for its 45th-anniversary gala will be Trump’s hotel. The group requests corporate sponsorships of up to $100,000.


Sounds like a profitable hotel.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 20, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like a profitable hotel.


Yeah..... apparently he modeled it after the Clinton Foundation......


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Steal?  You must have been suckered in by 4nos.
> 
> If people don't like me picking up their golf balls, they should stop hitting them into my yard.



*How's that for a BIG FAT LIE fellow Forum Posters.....*

*" In his Yard ".....fuck dude you a pathological LIAR.*

*His original posts state that on his " Morning walks around the Golf Course "*
*near his house, he would pick up Golf Balls that landed on the perimeter or*
*just off the course....I do believe....Now unless you own thirty plus acres *
*surrounding the course, you are just one BIG FAT LIAR.....*

*Liar/Thief !*


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

*2018*
*3/5* The Independent Petroleum Association of America holds a three-day lobbying event at the hotel.

*3/28* A federal judge declines to stop a lawsuit that accuses Trump of violating the Constitution by accepting money from foreign governments at his hotel.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 23, 2018)

News Flash!!!
Federal judges can be and are over ruled frequently.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> News Flash!!!
> Federal judges can be and are over ruled frequently.


Accuses? Must be guilty.


----------



## Booter (Apr 23, 2018)

*Mar-a-Lago *
“The ornate Jazz Age house was designed with Old-World Spanish, Venetian, and Portuguese influences.” —_From a state department promo online_

*2016*
*12/31* Mar-a-Lago hosts a New Year’s Eve party with Trump, priced at $525 a ticket. His take for the night: $400,000.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Mar-a-Lago *
> “The ornate Jazz Age house was designed with Old-World Spanish, Venetian, and Portuguese influences.” —_From a state department promo online_
> 
> *2016*
> *12/31* Mar-a-Lago hosts a New Year’s Eve party with Trump, priced at $525 a ticket. His take for the night: $400,000.


That’s a ticket to coachella, BFD!


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

*2017*
*1/1* The resort quietly doubles its initiation fee to $200,000 — a potential haul of $2 million. In return, club members get access to the president on a par with White House officials.

*4/4* The State Department runs an online promotion for Mar-a-Lago, which is also picked up by embassy websites in England and Albania.

*4/6* Trump and Ivanka meet with Chinese president Xi Jinping at Mar-a-Lago. That same day, China approves trademarks for three of Ivanka’s brands.

*6/16* Financial-disclosure filings show that Trump’s revenues from the resort soared by 25 percent during his presidential run.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter, Booter, Booter.
Take a deep breath.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017*
> *1/1* The resort quietly doubles its initiation fee to $200,000 — a potential haul of $2 million. In return, club members get access to the president on a par with White House officials.
> 
> *4/4* The State Department runs an online promotion for Mar-a-Lago, which is also picked up by embassy websites in England and Albania.
> ...


You forgot your hat,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

TRUMP SAVES THE MEDIA!


----------



## Booter (Apr 24, 2018)

*Make America Great Again by hiring low cost foreigners over US Citizens.
2017
7/17* The administration increases the allotment of H2-B visas for foreign workers. Within days, Mar-a-Lago applies for 76 of the new visas — even though a local jobs agency has 5,100 applicants qualified to fill the openings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Make America Great Again by hiring low cost foreigners over US Citizens.
> 2017
> 7/17* The administration increases the allotment of H2-B visas for foreign workers. Within days, Mar-a-Lago applies for 76 of the new visas — even though a local jobs agency has 5,100 applicants qualified to fill the openings.


So, trumps is trying to add to the immigrant community and you don't like it?
We are a nation of immigrants, right? This nation was built by immigrants, right?
Dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Make America Great Again by hiring low cost foreigners over US Citizens.
> 2017
> 7/17* The administration increases the allotment of H2-B visas for foreign workers. Within days, Mar-a-Lago applies for 76 of the new visas — even though a local jobs agency has 5,100 applicants qualified to fill the openings.


*COMEY LAWYERS UP...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2018)

'IT'S HELPED' 
*Student Confronts Nancy Pelosi Over 'Crumbs' Comment -- Tax Cuts 'Helped Put Me Through College' *
Politics | Justin Caruso
 Video


----------



## Booter (Apr 25, 2018)

*2017
11/10* The Republican Attorneys General Association, which has spent more than $75,000 at Trump’s properties in five months, holds a reception at Mar-a-Lago. It later forms a “working group” to partner with the Trump administration to roll back environmental protections.

*12/9* Oxbow Carbon, a major energy company that would benefit from the Keystone XL pipeline, holds its annual holiday gala at Mar-a-Lago.

*12/31* Trump boosts ticket prices for his New Year’s Eve bash to $750. Taxpayers foot the $26,000 bill for lights, generators, and tent rental.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 11/10* The Republican Attorneys General Association, which has spent more than $75,000 at Trump’s properties in five months, holds a reception at Mar-a-Lago. It later forms a “working group” to partner with the Trump administration to roll back environmental protections.
> 
> *12/9* Oxbow Carbon, a major energy company that would benefit from the Keystone XL pipeline, holds its annual holiday gala at Mar-a-Lago.
> ...


At least he iz not Hillary, BTW, Fake News.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 11/10* The Republican Attorneys General Association, which has spent more than $75,000 at Trump’s properties in five months, holds a reception at Mar-a-Lago. It later forms a “working group” to partner with the Trump administration to roll back environmental protections.


Fake news.  No such thing as Republican Attorneys.  Second, attorneys are pro-enviro protections.  It gives them a lot of room to represent alarmist against the deeper pocket$.  “Come on man!”  Think before you post.


----------



## Booter (Apr 25, 2018)

*2018*
*1/9* The Trump administration opens offshore drilling in all but one state: Florida, where oil and gas exploration could hurt business at Mar-a-Lago.

*2/18* Reports reveal that Trump regularly solicits input from Mar-a-Lago members on everything from gun control to Jared Kushner’s favorability. Unlike other politicians, who are limited to asking the wealthy for campaign contributions, Trump has found a way to personally profit from selling access to the president.

*2/26* An Israel-focused charity, the Truth About Israel, relocates its gala to Mar-a-Lago in appreciation of the president’s support for Israel.


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2018*
> *1/9* The Trump administration opens offshore drilling in all but one state: Florida, where oil and gas exploration could hurt business at Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> *2/18* Reports reveal that Trump regularly solicits input from Mar-a-Lago members on everything from gun control to Jared Kushner’s favorability. Unlike other politicians, who are limited to asking the wealthy for campaign contributions, Trump has found a way to personally profit from selling access to the president.
> ...



*The POTUS sure has a LOT of POWER......!*

*I Love it.....and you Lib's Hate it....which makes*
*me Love it MORE !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *The POTUS sure has a LOT of POWER......!*
> 
> *I Love it.....and you Lib's Hate it....which makes*
> *me Love it MORE !*


They don't know whether to smile, spit or swallow.


----------



## Booter (Apr 30, 2018)

*2016*
*11/14* In a call with Argentina’s president, Mauricio Macri, Trump reportedly pushes for approval to build a Trump Tower in downtown Buenos Aires. Ivanka Trump, who oversees the family business with her brothers, sits in on the call.

*2017*
*1/24* Trump signs an executive order to fast-track the Dakota Access Pipeline. He claims to have sold the stock he owns in the pipeline’s builders — as much as $300,000 — but offers no proof.

*1/27* Trump issues the travel ban but leaves off Saudi Arabia, Turkey, and Egypt — countries where he has significant business interests. His company was paid as much as $10 million for use of his name on a tower in Istanbul, and he registered eight new businesses in Saudi Arabia during his campaign.

*2/3* Trump, who owned as much as $5 million in bank stocks in 2016, orders the Treasury secretary to consider ways to roll back regulations on banks. The value of bank stocks soars nearly 30 percent during his first year in office.

*2/14* Trump, who owned stock in large oil companies, allows oil companies to hide the payments they make to foreign governments in exchange for extraction rights. The move comes only two months after ExxonMobil, which lobbied for the concession, donated $500,000 to Trump’s inauguration.

*2/21* Angela Chen, a consultant with ties to China’s ruling elite, buys a $16 million penthouse in a Trump-owned property.

*2/28* Trump, who owns 12 golf courses in the U.S., rolls back a rule that limits water pollution by golf courses.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2016*
> *11/14* In a call with Argentina’s president, Mauricio Macri, Trump reportedly pushes for approval to build a Trump Tower in downtown Buenos Aires. Ivanka Trump, who oversees the family business with her brothers, sits in on the call.
> 
> *2017*
> ...



*You oooooze Jealousy/Envy....*


----------



## Booter (May 2, 2018)

*2017
4/29* Overriding diplomatic concerns, Trump invites Philippines president Rodrigo Duterte to the White House. To gain favor with Trump, Duterte had appointed the president’s partner on the Trump Tower in Manila as his economic envoy to the U.S.

*5/7* The Metals Service Center Institute, which is pushing the Commerce Department for steel tariffs, holds its annual conference at Trump’s resort in Miami.

*5/16* The Republican Governors Association holds a conference at Trump’s golf club in Miami, where members strategize with corporate executives over how to persuade the new administration to dismantle environmental regulations and enact other business-friendly moves. Trump’s take for the conference: $400,000.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 4/29* Overriding diplomatic concerns, Trump invites Philippines president Rodrigo Duterte to the White House. To gain favor with Trump, Duterte had appointed the president’s partner on the Trump Tower in Manila as his economic envoy to the U.S.
> 
> *5/7* The Metals Service Center Institute, which is pushing the Commerce Department for steel tariffs, holds its annual conference at Trump’s resort in Miami.
> ...


1. You people really should have vetted this guy a little better before you elected him.
2. You people really should have vetted Hillary a little better before you nominated her.
3. You people should just *Shut The Fuck Up* and deal with it.
4. Yes, I will go with 3.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1. You people really should have vetted this guy a little better before you elected him.
> 2. You people really should have vetted Hillary a little better before you nominated her.
> 3. You people should just *Shut The Fuck Up* and deal with it.
> 4. Yes, I will go with 3.


Oh poor joe is all this reality about Trump getting to you?


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1. You people really should have vetted this guy a little better before you elected him.


Does this mean you are giving up on t?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor joe is all this reality about Trump getting to you?


No. I have been telling you people to shut the fuck up for years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Does this mean you are giving up on t?


Not yet.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not yet.


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Fast & Furious: Facebook Enlists Eric Holder’s Law Firm to ‘Advise’ on Anti-Conservative Bias*

Facebook plans to fight perceptions of anti-conservative bias … by tapping Eric Holder’s law firm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Does this mean you are giving up on t?


'Waste Of Money' 
*Trump Is Looking To Take A Hatchet To The Gargantuan $1.3 Trillion Spending Bill *
Politics | Robert Donachie


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Condi Destroys Kanye Critics: 'I've Been Black All My Life - Don't Tell Me How To Be Black'
Politics | Benny Johnson


'Not all of us have to...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Vice President Pence was scolded by several members of the media on Wednesday after he called former Maricopa County, Ariz., Sheriff Joe Arpaio, who was convicted of contempt of court, a “tireless champion of strong borders and the rule of law.”

“This is a guy who would torture, kill, allow rapes, allow sexual assaults to continue, would intentionally harass Americans of Hispanic heritage,” Scarborough Wednesday on his “Morning Joe” program, expanding on his initial criticism.

“Chapter and verse, one of the most contemptible examples of a public servant abusing their office, and doing everything to undermine basic American values,” he continued. “What would lead Mike Pence to say that?”


Brit Hume
✔
@brithume
 Depressing. https://twitter.com/nbcnews/status/991448021169852417 …

6:28 PM - May 1, 2018 · Florida, USA

http://thehill.com/homenews/media/385849-pence-scolded-by-hume-scarborough-for-praising-arpaio


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


No kidding!  The last bunch that didnʻt give up on their troubled candidate ended up losing, hence you people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No kidding!  The last bunch that didnʻt give up on their troubled candidate ended up losing, hence you people.


Telling that's all you have to defend Trump, and attack his naysayers, is that he managed to win.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling that's all you have to defend Trump, and attack his naysayers, is that he managed to win.


Despite the majority giving up on him.


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh poor joe is all this reality about Trump getting to you?



*I think he's straight to the point and you're*
*very very frustrated......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

*Did Ukraine stop cooperating with Mueller in order to get missiles from Trump?*
Allahpundit May 02, 2018 3:31 PM





“In every possible way, we will avoid irritating the top American officials.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 4/29* Overriding diplomatic concerns, Trump invites Philippines president Rodrigo Duterte to the White House. To gain favor with Trump, Duterte had appointed the president’s partner on the Trump Tower in Manila as his economic envoy to the U.S.
> 
> *5/7* The Metals Service Center Institute, which is pushing the Commerce Department for steel tariffs, holds its annual conference at Trump’s resort in Miami.
> ...


*5/2 
GET THAT NOBEL PRIZE READY: North Korea Bends, Releases Three American Detainees*


----------



## Booter (May 3, 2018)

*2017
6/16* Lynne Patton, an event planner and friend of the Trump family with no experience in housing, is put in charge of the HUD region covering New York and New Jersey — giving her a senior position in the agency that disburses federal subsidies to a Brooklyn housing complex from which Trump made $5 million in 2016. (Patton recused herself from matters involving the complex, after a congressional committee sent a letter to HUD.)*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2018)

Booter said:


> *2017
> 6/16* Lynne Patton, an event planner and friend of the Trump family with no experience in housing, is put in charge of the HUD region covering New York and New Jersey — giving her a senior position in the agency that disburses federal subsidies to a Brooklyn housing complex from which Trump made $5 million in 2016. (Patton recused herself from matters involving the complex, after a congressional committee sent a letter to HUD.)*


Sounds like Chelsea getting that reporting gig.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like Chelsea getting that reporting gig.


 . . . but what about Bob?


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but what about Bob?



*Yeah.....what about " Bob "*

*That FS Bob you adore......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2018)

When Eric Reid filed a grievance against the NFL this week, it highlighted a string of legal breadcrumbs left for months in Colin Kaepernick’s collusion case brought against the league. And now more than ever, those breadcrumbs appear to be leading to one person: President Donald Trump.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Eric Reid filed a grievance against the NFL this week, it highlighted a string of legal breadcrumbs left for months in Colin Kaepernick’s collusion case brought against the league. And now more than ever, those breadcrumbs appear to be leading to one person: President Donald Trump.


Are the russians involved again?


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When Eric Reid filed a grievance against the NFL this week, it highlighted a string of legal breadcrumbs left for months in Colin Kaepernick’s collusion case brought against the league. And now more than ever, those breadcrumbs appear to be leading to one person: President Donald Trump.


*Wow....you need to lay off the "Mail order " weed from Colorado......*
*That post ranks up there with " Aliens mowed a Crop Circle in my Lawn "*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Wow....you need to lay off the "Mail order " weed from Colorado......*
> *That post ranks up there with " Aliens mowed a Crop Circle in my Lawn "*


Or only shitty parents put their kids in the scouts...LMAO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

“I guess you’re too busy draining the swamp to ever stop and smell the stink you’re creating.”

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/fox-news-host-neil-cavuto-lists-some-of-trumps-worst-lies-in-fiery-takedown_us_5aeba767e4b0ab5c3d6394b5?ncid=edlinkushpmg00000313


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are the russians involved again?


Are you crying like a little bitch again? Suck Trump's cock all you wish, you look like a fucking idiot that enjoys doing so.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying like a little bitch again? Suck Trump's cock all you wish, you look like a fucking idiot that enjoys doing so.


Classy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Classy.


That's exactly what I was shooting for.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I guess you’re too busy draining the swamp to ever stop and smell the stink you’re creating.”
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/fox-news-host-neil-cavuto-lists-some-of-trumps-worst-lies-in-fiery-takedown_us_5aeba767e4b0ab5c3d6394b5?ncid=edlinkushpmg00000313



*Neil can Pound Sand........and you need to ease up on the hallucinogenics ......*
*Ya poor poor Rodent.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's exactly what I was shooting for.


You came up short, wez.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's exactly what I was shooting for.


Anti-American Sniper


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying like a little bitch again? Suck Trump's cock all you wish, you look like a fucking idiot that enjoys doing so.


Don't you know may 4th is anti-bullying day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You came up short, wez.


I think wez and x ran off, got hitched and moved up to San Fran. 
Husker is just having one of his little angry spoiled little bitch moments.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Draining the swamp.

FBI officials Jim Baker, Lisa Page resign from bureau
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/05/05/fbi-officials-jim-baker-lisa-page-resign-from-bureau.amp.html&ved=0ahUKEwifwMnBzO7aAhXl7YMKHdagCjoQqUMIMDAC&usg=AOvVaw3S9MZ3F997FQv-yFew7pLn&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Busted! FBI-DOJ caught using redactions of House Intel Committee Report to protect their posteriors
MAY 5, 2018
It is now clear beyond dispute that the agents of the Deep State are afraid of exposure and are abusing the powers of their offices to prevent their p...

Replying to @seanmdav

Compare the fully redacted version that came out last week to the mostly unredacted version that came out today. Do you see what DOJ/FBI tried to cover up? McCabe said they hadn't substantiated anything against Flynn, and the ambush of Flynn at the WH was directed by Comey.

4:50 PM - May 4, 2018
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/05/busted_fbidoj_caught_using_redactions_of_house_intell_committee_report_to_protect_their_posteriors.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Replying to @seanmdav

Compare the fully redacted version that came out last week to the mostly unredacted version that came out today. Do you see what DOJ/FBI tried to cover up? McCabe said they hadn't substantiated anything against Flynn, and the ambush of Flynn at the WH was directed by Comey.

4:50 PM - May 4, 2018


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Busted! FBI-DOJ caught using redactions of House Intel Committee Report to protect their posteriors
> MAY 5, 2018
> It is now clear beyond dispute that the agents of the Deep State are afraid of exposure and are abusing the powers of their offices to prevent their p...
> 
> ...



So whose purged more "enemies" from their government now... Trump or Kim over in North Korea?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So whose purged more "enemies" from their government now... Trump or Kim over in North Korea?


This may be the start of something big.


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This may be the start of something big.


Or it could be Trump is trying to make an example of these guys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Or it could be Trump is trying to make an example of these guys.


Either way, this is big news and just a head of the IG's report? Hmmmm.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Busted! FBI-DOJ caught using redactions of House Intel Committee Report to protect their posteriors
> MAY 5, 2018
> It is now clear beyond dispute that the agents of the Deep State are afraid of exposure and are abusing the powers of their offices to prevent their p...
> 
> ...


The worm is turning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The worm is turning.


Bad apple here does not excuse bad apple there, but if it makes you feel better . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Busted! FBI-DOJ caught using redactions of House Intel Committee Report to protect their posteriors
> MAY 5, 2018
> It is now clear beyond dispute that the agents of the Deep State are afraid of exposure and are abusing the powers of their offices to prevent their p...
> 
> ...


Arenʻt you tired of winning?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Arenʻt you tired of winning?


Almost. Maybe just a few more.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying like a little bitch again? Suck Trump's cock all you wish, you look like a fucking idiot that enjoys doing so.



*What a weak kneed pussy ass response.....*

*Here ya go in one word I'll describe you.....*


*mamón *


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying like a little bitch again? Suck Trump's cock all you wish, you look like a fucking idiot that enjoys doing so.


You spelled "winning" wrong.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying like a little bitch again? Suck Trump's cock all you wish, you look like a fucking idiot that enjoys doing so.


Wow, you had the IPDʻs baaaaad yesterday.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So whose purged more "enemies" from their government now... Trump or Kim over in North Korea?



*You Dumb Turd......*


----------



## tenacious (May 5, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You Dumb Turd......*


We can't all be geniuses like you no...
But if you can maybe go into a little detail about why you feel I'm a dumb turd that would be just great!


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We can't all be geniuses like you no...
> But if you can maybe go into a little detail about why you feel I'm a dumb turd that would be just great!


Don't follow rat down the hole.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We can't all be geniuses like you no...
> But if you can maybe go into a little detail about why you feel I'm a dumb turd that would be just great!


Your internal dialogue on what a Vulture is, is a recent classic.  You agreed and then disagreed with yourself.  So much so that Husker had to ask me what I disagreed with.  In his defense he probably hadn't taken his IPD blockers.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you crying like a little bitch again? Suck Trump's cock all you wish, you look like a fucking idiot that enjoys doing so.


Projecting your union duties, are ya?


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

tenacious said:


> We can't all be geniuses like you no...
> But if you can maybe go into a little detail about why you feel I'm a dumb turd that would be just great!


*Review your posting history.....the clues are right before your eyes !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2018)

“If Garrison Keillor has to go away for putting his hand on a woman’s back, perhaps we should decide what should happen when two men pin a woman down in the sand and punch her in the face.”

https://deadline.com/2018/06/bill-maher-police-beatings-nfl-take-a-knee-real-time-new-rules-1202411521/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “If Garrison Keillor has to go away for putting his hand on a woman’s back, perhaps we should decide what should happen when two men pin a woman down in the sand and punch her in the face.”
> 
> https://deadline.com/2018/06/bill-maher-police-beatings-nfl-take-a-knee-real-time-new-rules-1202411521/


I didn't see the video, did she deserve it?


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn't see the video, did she deserve it?


https://patch.com/new-jersey/oceancity/attorney-woman-punched-nj-cop-video-rips-mayor-remarks


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

This explains the event pretty well:

https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/28/us/new-jersey-beach-arrest/index.html

This young lady would have done well to be respectful to the Police.  It's never good for anyone when you resist arrest and it is a very hard situation for the Police.  Those punches don't look that bad.  Police work is hard work the general public should respect the police and follow the their instructions when encountering them.  I certainly would never drop an F bomb on a police officer, when I've been pulled over it is yes sir and no sir and you're right sir all the way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> https://patch.com/new-jersey/oceancity/attorney-woman-punched-nj-cop-video-rips-mayor-remarks


Yeah, she deserved it, she had a prior for resisting I do believe, listen to the PoPo.


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> This explains the event pretty well:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/28/us/new-jersey-beach-arrest/index.html
> 
> This young lady would have done well to be respectful to the Police.  It's never good for anyone when you resist arrest and it is a very hard situation for the Police.  Those punches don't look that bad.  Police work is hard work the general public should respect the police and follow the their instructions when encountering them.  I certainly would never drop an F bomb on a police officer, when I've been pulled over it is yes sir and no sir and you're right sir all the way.


I'm curious how you came to that conclusion from that article.


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm curious how you came to that conclusion from that article.


Weinman argues with the officers in the second video, saying she is allowed to carry alcohol, and it is not illegal because the containers are not open. The conversation gets heated. Weinman repeatedly refuses to give the officer her last name, and the officer says, "OK, that's it, I'm done with you," and moves toward her. Weinman walks away yelling, "Don't f***ing touch me." With two hands facing forward toward the officer, she shoves him before the second video ends abruptly.

"Yes, I know I should've gave him my name," she continued. "I was partly wrong in a way but I was scared."


----------



## Booter (Jun 18, 2018)

Here's the body cam videos:

https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2018/05/31/bodycam-video-police-officer-punches-woman-at-beach-mxp.hln


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2018)

Grassley Rips McCabe, Comey and Loretta Lynch For Refusing to Show Up For Inspector General Testimony
Katie Pavlich


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

*Loretta Lynch had to have a stomach operation, seems Bill Clinton left something behind *
*after the meeting.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Loretta Lynch had to have a stomach operation, seems Bill Clinton left something behind *
> *after the meeting.....*


Did he leave a "grandkid", because apparently she didnt have any when they discussed them on the tarmac.


----------



## nononono (Jun 20, 2018)

*Alien.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

A screaming rabid radical, employed by the Department of Justice
JUNE 21, 2018
The Department of Justice seems to be overdue for a hosing out.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/a_screaming_rabid_radical_employed_by_the_department_of_justice.html


----------

